# Waterproofing question



## First Time Tegu (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok so I plan on building a 7x3x3 terrarium and was wondering what material you guys generally suggest using. My initial plan was oak plywood and waterproofing the entire enclosure to prevent rotting and warping. Would this be safe for the tegu as long as I gave it a week or so to air out?

If not what kind of things do you suggest to waterproof with? I was initially thinking melamine but that is a lot harder to work with and is most likely pretty expensive (i forgot to check at Home Depot).


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 30, 2009)

dont buy melamine at H.D. find a lumberyard cuz its usually less expensive. here in cali i can get a 4 by 8 sheet for 25 35 bucks


----------



## HandsomeJack (Jun 30, 2009)

You can use plywood successfully just be sure to take a little extra time to seal it thouroughly. KILZ brand primor is good and you can get it at Home Depot. I did a couple of good coats with a layer of my finishing color of paint on top. (Exterior Behr paint is what I used exactly) Just let it air out for a week or so, I put a fan inside the enclosure to speed things up. 

Oh and also I used the absolutely cheapest plywood you can get (that glued pieces one) and just sealed it well. Don't waste your money friend!


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jun 30, 2009)

I sealed mine with two coats of drylok masonry sealer inside, over cheap plywood reg reject paint on outside. 

I wonder, is 8x4 enclosure to large to start a baby tegu in?


----------



## HandsomeJack (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, not sure. It seems to me that as long as he isn't having trouble finding his basking platform and burrow hide it shouldn't be a problem. (Seeing as he's fed outside the enclosure anyway, so he doesn't have to hunt for food)


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 1, 2009)

Just use the Kilz primor, then glossy paint, then caulk it real good. That's all you need to do!


----------

